# Hand crafted Open Stair Case



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

just finishing up open stair case to an open loft at camp


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

comp56 said:


> just finishing up open stair case to an open loft at camp
> View attachment 396188
> View attachment 396189
> View attachment 396190
> View attachment 396191


That's a beauty. I've done a few of those myself. Did you make the iron parts as well?


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

schmitt32linedrill said:


> That's a beauty. I've done a few of those myself. Did you make the iron parts as well?


What kind of wood is that in the stringers?


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

iron parts were bought but all wood was done by me, curly maple treads and mahogany stringers


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really clean lines. I like the nice thick steps, looks very solid.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful!!

David


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Wonderful work... love the contrast of wood!


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

schmitt32linedrill said:


> What kind of wood is that in the stringers?


Mine were all kind of rustic 3 x 10 Pine. Not nearly so elegant as yours. I used template routed pine boards for the balusters


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job , looks awesome


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice job.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

They are wonderful and I like the fox too


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Beautiful work and home. How did you train the Fox to sit still  ?


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

I agree with the others...that's a really great looking staircase!


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well done. I really like the thich treads as well and the open risers.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Super job.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful. I agree with Tom about the thick steps... very impressive.


----------



## 6920 (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice job. Stairs can be one of the more difficult things to build.


----------

